# Fluke tester



## ICE (Dec 28, 2012)

I am baffled by this.  The GFCI receptacle was tripped with a GFCI tester.

It shows dead with the voltage tester.

I got the same results when tripping the GFCI with the test button.







Until I place my hand as shown.  The tester then lights and sounds.  It stops when I remove my hand.

I tried the tester on other GFCI receptacles and it worked normally.


----------



## BSSTG (Dec 28, 2012)

Greetings

ICE maybe you're a real life "Electro"

Happy New Year

BSSTG


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 29, 2012)

My guess is the ungrounded side is not opening properly. With the neutral open you still have no effective power. If you get 0 volts line to ground it may be that it is open, but not very far so the sniffer can still "smell" the power.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 29, 2012)

I would never rely on those tester to test voltage.  They pick up phantom voltages.  I can't tell you how many times I used them and voltage was shown when , in fact, the power was off.

Now why did the unit light when your hand was on it.  Not sure unless it was not making full contact until you moved it a bit but again it could be your body was creating some type of field that made the unit work.


----------



## ICE (Dec 29, 2012)

I didn't move the tester.  It is ok if the tester alerts when there is no voltage as long as it doesn't fail to alert when there is voltage.  The anomaly that I experienced is bothersome not just for me but also the other inspectors that I have given testers to.

I thought it was odd that the testers are sold in pairs....perhaps they wear out....this one is several years old.

I sent Fluke a link to this thread.  If I hear from them I'll let you know what's up.  If not, does anyone recommend another brand tester?


----------



## Dennis (Dec 29, 2012)

I like my greenlee which I got at Lowes-- I believe.


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 31, 2012)

Ice, it appears you have an electric personality...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 31, 2012)

In the pic the tester is gripped towards the tip where it detects; don't know if this will have any effect on yours but it does with mine; it will not illuminate when there is voltage.

Did the amount of your curiosity to solve this mystery have you try a different tester on the same receptacle?

Francis


----------



## ICE (Dec 31, 2012)

No Francis, I have only one tester.  Have you considered replacing yours?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 31, 2012)

No, it works very well when I use it for what worth . . . at home.

Only one time my Ideal tester would not trip a GFCI; found the electrician and his tester cycles 6-7 times before it did; within tolerance.  I don't trust the test button for polarity though its not suppose to reset.

Francis


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 15, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> I didn't move the tester. It is ok if the tester alerts when there is no voltage as long as it doesn't fail to alert when there is voltage. The anomaly that I experienced is bothersome not just for me but also the other inspectors that I have given testers to. I thought it was odd that the testers are sold in pairs....perhaps they wear out....this one is several years old.
> 
> I sent Fluke a link to this thread. If I hear from them I'll let you know what's up. If not, does anyone recommend another brand tester?


Any updates?

Francis


----------



## ICE (Jan 15, 2013)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Any updates?Francis


I haven't heard anything from Fluke.  I guess they're not interested.  I'm still using the tester so I must not be too concerned either.  Perhaps the episode was a fluke.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 15, 2013)

Out of several brands that I have owned, which included the Fluke, Greenlee, and some noname stuff, they have always had a reaction to movement, and also what you are doing there. I'm not an electrician, but use mine to determine if circuits have been shut off. I make sure I put it right against the wire or outlet, and don't move, then I trust the reading if it fails to light. But I can also bang it around a dead box and get it to light. Since it registers an electromagnetic field, I presume the small amount of static in your body can set it off in close proximity to the sensor.

But yes, all of the testers I have used exhibited the same behavior nomatter the brand or price.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Jan 16, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Out of several brands that I have owned, which included the Fluke, Greenlee, and some noname stuff, they have always had a reaction to movement, and also what you are doing there. I'm not an electrician, but use mine to determine if circuits have been shut off. I make sure I put it right against the wire or outlet, and don't move, then I trust the reading if it fails to light. But I can also bang it around a dead box and get it to light. Since it registers an electromagnetic field, I presume the small amount of static in your body can set it off in close proximity to the sensor.But yes, all of the testers I have used exhibited the same behavior nomatter the brand or price.
> 
> Brent.


I've not experienced anything like what you describe.  I can get the tester to sound off if I rub it on my pant leg like I'm trying to start a fire. I haven't duplicated the errant display either.  It was something about that particular receptacle that set the tester off.


----------



## johncooper (Mar 26, 2013)

The magnetic field generated by the internal electronics often does it as does that from a fluorescent tube. I've used these for 30 yrs and prefer the Fluke. Always test it on a known souce too.    Coop


----------

